# Guide Listings



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

TiVo has just been installed (hooray!) and seems to only have guide listings for today.

There's a message on the planned recordings menu saying something like 'We've loaded today's listings, more are on the way'.

I've forced another daily call which doesn't seem to have helped.

Anyone else see this? Will they just show up later?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

the installer should have mentioned it WILL take a long time for the data to all be populated.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmm, hours, days? Just wondering?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hours, not days.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks.

Hopefully all will be well when I get home tonight. Sadly I had to go into work leaving the wife to be the first person to have a proper play with TiVo!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

When I said 'hours' I was really meaning only a few; maybe a couple. I don't think mine took that long.


----------

